# 5hp Briggs and Stratton pushing a 14' john



## matlecrue (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm new here to Tinboats and thought I would ask this question. I'm interested in pushing my 14' John with a 5hp B&S. Anyone know about how fast this will push it? The 14' john has a front deck, flooring and rear deck, so it is heavier than the factory 14 footers, but not too bad. I currently run two trolling motors Front and back and it goes fast enough for small lakes, but I'd like to be able to cross the larger lakes quicker. Just curious, thanks for reading. Will try and post picture soon.


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2008)

:WELCOME: 

Thanks for joining.

The 5hp will work. But it will not be fast, better than electric for sure. I would say 5-7mph. Just a huge guess!


----------



## matlecrue (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks, I'm just making sure it will be noticeably different than the electric. I think I'll go with it.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 8, 2008)

It would push it about 10 MPH my little suzuki 5hp will get my 14ft jon to 13 .I think you would be fine as long as speed is not a concern.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I would possibly rethink the idea of the B&S. They are basically a lawnmower engine on top of a lower unit. Think about how loud your mower is, without the sound amplification properties of water. Plus, they will just about vibrate your arm off too. 

5 will make you move - probably 8 - 12 mph, depending on load distribution.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 8, 2008)

Can I recommend a 4 stroke Yamaha 6hp?

Click Link.

https://www.yamaha-motor.ca/products/products.php?model=2708&class=82&group=O


----------



## pbw (Mar 8, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> Can I recommend a 4 stroke Yamaha 6hp?
> 
> Click Link.
> 
> https://www.yamaha-motor.ca/products/products.php?model=2708&class=82&group=O




Hard to compare them, $2100 dollars ver. $799. Expensive 1 hp quite motor


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 8, 2008)

pbw said:


> Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> 
> 
> > Can I recommend a 4 stroke Yamaha 6hp?
> ...


Once you go 4stroke Yamaha, you will see what I mean. I had the 80hp Yammi That thing had over 300hrs on its 1st year and the oil was still clean. The spark plugs were perfect each time I went to winterize it. Think about the lawnmower motor and the quietness and smootheness and fuel efficiency of the 6hp Yammi.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forums! I believe there is a member here that uses a B & S with his modded Jon. I hope he chimes in for you.


----------



## pbw (Mar 9, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> ...



Oh I agree I'd rather have a Yamaha or Honda motor. But its apples and oranges.


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2008)

I found a 2007 yamaha 6hp for $1700. 

https://www.reynolds1859.com/reynoldsoutboardNew.htm


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 9, 2008)

pbw said:


> Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> 
> 
> > pbw said:
> ...



Reason why I said that, is because I owned a Yammi. I got mine for $1800 installed and rigged. So if he is serious I am sure he can get a good deal for one.


----------



## pbw (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm trying to decide what motor I want to buy. I'd love the 9.9 Honda, I'm watching this auction like a hawk Honda



Thought is I'd like to see what I could do with some tinkering with the 5 b&s.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 9, 2008)

pbw said:


> I'm trying to decide what motor I want to buy. I'd love the 9.9 Honda, I'm watching this auction like a hawk https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/...STRK:MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=330217706290&rd=1



Thats a sweet motor. Especially for electric start and trim. That is a good price.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 9, 2008)

https://tinboats.net/forum/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=199

This would be the guy to ask  he has one. I would pm him and see what he says about the motor.


----------

